# Bedford.....HOT!!



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

So just through in another 30 pack of Busch Light and call it good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Since when was mid to upper 80's hot? You going to cullman?


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Just how I like it...can't wait.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I about fell out of my chair laughing.....mid 80s are hot...... I about lost it reading this at work.....


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

damnyankee said:


> Just how I like it...can't wait.


Cool see you there Travis. Good luck.

Sent from my stupid damn phone!!!!!


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

In Texas 80s is a cold front!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I like it more in the 60's, 80's is really a hot one for this northern Ohio body. I'm going to be sweating like a pig. All of you southerners couldn't handle our winter colds with that thin blood you have.


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, Ok......at least a little hot


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

rock77 said:


> So just through in another 30 pack of Busch Light and call it good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's what I'm thinking ....lol


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Love it ...see Yall Friday :thumbup:

Who is camping Friday evening? Or Saturday evening for that matter we will be there all weekend.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Rock77 you never leave home without a few in you're cooler, lol

I can't hardly wait to go makes the work during the week drag


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Guess I will have to bring the suntan lotion and the Thermacell. Will be heading out Thursday. Weather forecast looks great.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ohiobullseye said:


> I like it more in the 60's, 80's is really a hot one for this northern Ohio body. I'm going to be sweating like a pig. All of you southerners couldn't handle our winter colds with that thin blood you have.


Come on now i live in Ohio and 80's surely isnt HOT


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

nitroteam said:


> Love it ...see Yall Friday :thumbup:
> 
> Who is camping Friday evening? Or Saturday evening for that matter we will be there all weekend.


I'm heading down there Thursday with the gang from Hall'sway, see you and Megan there. We'll be camping there


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

does anyone know the name of the archery shop that has the 3d shoot on thursday near bedford


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

do you mean mark's in orleans .


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

rdraper_3 said:


> I'm heading down there Thursday with the gang from Hall'sway, see you and Megan there. We'll be camping there


See you then be safe 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Going to be a heck of a nice weekend!! Can't wait to see y'all there!!


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Bigjim67 said:


> Rock77 you never leave home without a few in you're cooler, lol
> 
> I can't hardly wait to go makes the work during the week drag


Yep!!! you never know when you might need one or two!!!! See ya down there and Good Luck!!!


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

I got roped into work friday won't be down there til 9-10 Friday night after setting the camper up in the dark that first beer will taste great


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

rock77 said:


> So just through in another 30 pack of Busch Light and call it good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just found my travel Buddy!!!!!!!!!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> I just found my travel Buddy!!!!!!!!!!:beer::beer::beer:


10-4 Got a double header Thurs. night leaving Friday AM.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm with the OP 80's is hot. I hate the heat.


----------



## 1ELKAHOLIC (Dec 8, 2010)

ohiobullseye said:


> I like it more in the 60's, 80's is really a hot one for this northern Ohio body. I'm going to be sweating like a pig. All of you southerners couldn't handle our winter colds with that thin blood you have.


I would trade you any day. Last summer we had like 68 strait days above 100 and over 90 days total over 100 It sux. I love cold weather. I was born in the wrong part of the world. Hate the heat.


----------



## s&w686 (Dec 4, 2011)

How early should we be there Sat am? 1st time shooting larger match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

HoughsArchery said:


> I'm with the OP 80's is hot. I hate the heat.


I agree


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

Debating on taking the boots anyhow... never know what you might run into


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Its gonna be close to 90....Dress light.Also,ticks are VERY bad here.Good luck to all.:thumbs_up


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

86 on the range today bugs are no where like they where last year. Chilling beside the tent now, see Yall in the morning. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

any scores?


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Well we have a cold front hear in Texas and it will be a cool and comfortable 88 tomorrow!


----------



## Honker-Konker (May 10, 2012)

I was so jealous today. I drove through Bedford on my way down to Clarksville to the Bass Pro and some shooters at a gas station and I wanted to stop and turn around to get my bow so I could shoot. Good luck guys. Maybe I'll get my head straight and get back to my old 3-D shooting ways.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good luck to everyone. Sounds like a good weekend of archery.
DB


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I would wear shorts even though this morning is chilly. And have tic spray on.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

20 down and no ticks so far.... Well now you have me checking lol


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I shot all 40 on Friday and even though I was hydrated, I was spent and felt like crud by time I made I back to the truck and had a headache until I went to sleep. I hope everyone drinks a lot today, water and Gatorade that is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

20 down and no ticks so far.... Well now you have me checking lol


----------

